# The new 300T line-up photo



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's a photo I lifted from the user sharkie_1968 on Instagram showing 5 of the 6 new 300T models. Ironically, since his username is SHARKIE, the Sharkhunter is missing from the photo (it's prolly in his pocket, lol). The bracelet has the outward swing at the end. From what I can see, these do not appear to have the painted orange Jenny fish on the crown, though.

I would have liked to see the Caribbean have blue numbers on the bezel, since the Divingstar and the "new" Aquamarine has matching numbers on bezels and dials. Interestingly, the Aquamarine seems to be called Professional in this photo. Also the website has all the model names printed with all lower case letters, but this photo has them all except the Caribbean with an upper case first letter, and the Divingstar has the "cursive" font.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Caribbean al so has a set of white hands on it too. I'm guessing these are prototypes vs actual models that will be for sale?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

perfectlykevin said:


> Caribbean al so has a set of white hands on it too. I'm guessing these are prototypes vs actual models that will be for sale?


Yes same observation, I have seen pics of the Caribbean with an orange hand. IMO it should have it to match the orange numbers on the bezel.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

hoping they un-capitalize the "Professional" to keep in line with the vintage vibe


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks bang on to me , the turquoise has always been 
professional at least it is on mine
Does the lume look c3 green on the new turquoise? On my 1200t it's pure white glows blue


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Here is rendering from site unchanged since relaunch...










Different typography for sure. And I can't shake the feeling that the flare of the bracelet is slightly less on the IG post vs the render.

Someone on that IG feed noted difference but another corrected on the crystal.


----------



## parino (Oct 28, 2018)

Given HOW different they are from the mockups, I feel like they have to be prototypes


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

HEV or no HEV? I really hope non....the 1000T case was lovely.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

lab-guy said:


> HEV or no HEV? I really hope non....the 1000T case was lovely.


I was told no HEV. Basically the 1200T case, no valve, slightly different bezel profile but overall same dimensions.


----------



## parino (Oct 28, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> I was told no HEV. Basically the 1200T case, no valve, slightly different bezel profile but overall same dimensions.


I'm really hoping its more than just a recycled 1200T case. Given this is the only thing we've seen of them, it seems a pretty safe bet there's no way these are actually being released on the 1st, right?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Need to see a side profile shot. Case thickness, no HEV confirmation & caseback depth will determine the fate of the 300T reissue. |> or <|?


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

^bingo^


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

parino said:


> Given this is the only thing we've seen of them, it seems a pretty safe bet there's no way these are actually being released on the 1st, right?


Release date on the Doxa site says Nov 7th for steel bracelet. Rubber Dec 15th.


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Release date on the Doxa site says Nov 7th for steel bracelet. Rubber Dec 15th.


Not sure if its a dumb question but do they release the bracelet version to force sales of the higher margin version?


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

It won´t have a HRV. The orange fish on the crown is killing it - no 300T for me.


----------



## bonemanGT (May 10, 2019)

I thought I was the only one that thinks the painted crown is lame. On a pro or one with orange on the dial it's not too bad but on a divingstar it looks garish and less than classy. I don't get where they are going with that because it can't possibly be that much more to just stamp them. Only thing that may be a good thing is I reckon the paint will wear off within a year or two. I put a deposit on a 1500t and I'm still not sure I'm going to go through with it because of the crappy painted crown. May just look for a second hand one.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

bonemanGT said:


> I thought I was the only one that thinks the painted crown is lame. On a pro or one with orange on the dial it's not too bad but on a divingstar it looks garish and less than classy. I don't get where they are going with that because it can't possibly be that much more to just stamp them. Only thing that may be a good thing is I reckon the paint will wear off within a year or two. I put a deposit on a 1500t and I'm still not sure I'm going to go through with it because of the crappy painted crown. May just look for a second hand one.


Agreed. Maybe it looks better on a real photo. It just doesn´t work on that rendering pics.


----------



## bonemanGT (May 10, 2019)

wiesi1989 said:


> Agreed. Maybe it looks better on a real photo. It just doesn´t work on that rendering pics.


I'm hoping they get rid of it before they actually come out. Doxa are you listening?


----------



## bonemanGT (May 10, 2019)

double post.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

abeyk said:


> Not sure if its a dumb question but do they release the bracelet version to force sales of the higher margin version?


Probably simply because they have been supplying these bracelets for years and it is just a known item. Rubber has always been and on and off item purchased as an accessory. I assume they are just working through a vendor supply timeline.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

So, have any of these watches being delivered? I am curious to see one of these new 300T in real life to understand if it´s different enough to the Sub300.


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> So, have any of these watches being delivered? I am curious to see one of these new 300T in real life to understand if it´s different enough to the Sub300.


I have a divingstar arriving later today, I'll post initial impressions as soon as I can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Porter & Sons posted this on IG this morning, confirming the photo that started this thread was not of final production models...dial is consistent with images on site.









I plan on ordering a Pro in the near future. Waffled over this or the 1200T but ultimately a) prefer the new typography, b) like the flared bracelet, and c) just a bit more difference (dial color aside) than my _1200T NUMA Turquoise_ and _300 Searambler 50th_.


----------



## parino (Oct 28, 2018)

Can’t wait!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Porter & Sons posted this on IG this morning, confirming the photo that started this thread was not of final production models...dial is consistent with images on site.
> 
> View attachment 14610851
> 
> ...


The Caribbean with an orange hand might be of my interest, I would also be curious to see if they have done anything to the bracelet. Unfortunately the movement appears to be just elabore´but if confirmed it would however be better than the Oris 65 that uses a standard grade with incabloc.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like the turquoise is indeed named aquamarine


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

Diving star just arrived, this is my first Doxa so I can't compare it to the previous ones.

Quality appears to be pretty good, polishing on the sides and outer (nd time) bezel is well done and radial brushing on the top of the case is done well.

The yellow pip is lumed as well, but noticeably not as good as the indices and hands.








It has a ratcheting dive extension similar to the strapcode ratcheting clasp.


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

Sorry can only post 1 photo at a time near with me
 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

How thick is the clasp?


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> How thick is the clasp?


Don't have calipers with me at the moment, but would say it's not too thick. Suits the watch well


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great. I'm tempted to say it is a SUB 1200T case without the HRV. Caseback is too thick for my liking but then I'm just paranoid about thick casebacks 🙂 Health to enjoy it.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Looks great. I'm tempted to say it is a SUB 1200T case without the HRV. Caseback is too thick for my liking but then I'm just paranoid about thick casebacks &#55357;&#56898; Health to enjoy it.


I prefer thinner cases and casebacks too.
At least the thicker bracelet seems to balance the watch. Without the bracelet (or a thick rubber strap), perhaps it's a bit top-heavy and this irks me more than watch thickness.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Looks great. I'm tempted to say it is a SUB 1200T case without the HRV. Caseback is too thick for my liking but then I'm just paranoid about thick casebacks ? Health to enjoy it.


You're spot-on Doc, a 1200T. It was no oversight on Doxas part when they simply plugged in 1200T case dimensions into the new 300T specs on the website. 
Here's an original (my 69) for comparison.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Looks great. I'm tempted to say it is a SUB 1200T case without the HRV. Caseback is too thick for my liking but then I'm just paranoid about thick casebacks ? Health to enjoy it.


That's exactly what it is, as communicated to me on a reply from DOXA.


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Does the new line-up use their non-discript zippered box? (Still think it was a big mistake to discontinue their iconic tube)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> Need to see a side profile shot. Case thickness, no HEV confirmation & caseback depth will determine the fate of the 300T reissue. |> or <|?


.

A decision has been rendered


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Besides the thick caseback (is that really necessary?) the case appears to be relatively faithful to the original, the clasp has improved but the bracelet still has no taper, if anybody can get a pic of the movement I´d be grateful.

So far I am not totally sure, the price is 1890 euros always excluding VAT?


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

cuthbert said:


> Besides the thick caseback (is that really necessary?) the case appears to be relatively faithful to the original, the clasp has improved but the bracelet still has no taper, if anybody can get a pic of the movement I´d be grateful.
> 
> So far I am not totally sure, the price is 1890 euros always excluding VAT?


If you're buying in the UK it's £1820 through Jura Watches and there is no additional VAT (vat included). They appear to be an authorised AD for Doxa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Jimmer68 said:


> If you're buying in the UK it's £1820 through Jura Watches and there is no additional VAT (vat included). They appear to be an authorised AD for Doxa
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the head up, I left the UK but since the current clown acting as PM hasn´t kicked the UK out of the EU yet I might check out if I can buy from these guys.


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

May I know how was the packaging? Does it comes in the tube or a regular box?
Does it comes with a domed shape sapphire or flat?

I am looking to buy a Doxa but confused between the new sub300t or the older 1200t. Any suggestions?


----------



## pipers (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice! Is the dial glossy or matte?


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

elnino said:


> May I know how was the packaging? Does it comes in the tube or a regular box?
> Does it comes with a domed shape sapphire or flat?
> 
> I am looking to buy a Doxa but confused between the new sub300t or the older 1200t. Any suggestions?


Unfortunately not the Doxa tune packaging, but the box is pretty nice.

Flat sapphire

Have never tried the 1200t so I can't comment on that










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

pipers said:


> Very nice! Is the dial glossy or matte?


Dial and hands are glossy on my divingstar


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I am really liking that aquamarine, and the caribbean. Glad to see the turquoise bezel markings and the orange markings / orange hand on the caribbean. 

It is a tough choice for me between the aquamarine 300 and the silver 200 for my first DOXA, but available funding is going to make the decision for me.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

BigBluefish said:


> I am really liking that aquamarine, and the caribbean. Glad to see the turquoise bezel markings and the orange markings / orange hand on the caribbean.
> 
> It is a tough choice for me between the aquamarine 300 and the silver 200 for my first DOXA, but available funding is going to make the decision for me.


Of course it may depend on what you do on a daily basis but the Searambler dial makes silver Doxas quite versatile, compared to the Aquamarine, imo.
Then again if (say) you're a diving instructor by day, then why not go for the aquamarine!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Ha ha. I'm a desk bound attorney and haven't been diving, sadly, in 35 years. But still love dive watches.


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

I need a Doxa in my life real bad!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

FubarCle said:


> I need a Doxa in my life real bad!


You have a cure, just a click away!


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

..


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

> Of course it may depend on what you do on a daily basis but the Searambler dial makes silver Doxas quite versatile, compared to the Aquamarine, imo.


Agreed. I have worn my Searambler with a suit and works fine. Quite sedate actually.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the Caribbean 300T, quality is ok, dial and hands are nice, I wouldn’t put it in Omega, Rolex etc quality. On my second as the first had a crooked crown stem.

Bracelet is a let down, very wobbly on certain links, seems to have stretch, also the last link hits the case when flexed back towards the case as you can see on the pics of the yellow one above.

The middle ‘rice bead’ hits the case back, what were they thinking?! Probably change it to a strap as I can see it causing wear over time. 

Could have been really good but at this price point I’m underwhelmed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

I didn't think I would like the turquoise but its growing on me.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> I have the Caribbean 300T, quality is ok, dial and hands are nice, I wouldn't put it in Omega, Rolex etc quality. On my second as the first had a crooked crown stem.
> 
> ...what were they thinking?!...


Profits, profits, profits!:rodekaart


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

qa_ii said:


> Profits, profits, profits!:rodekaart


Should have gone with my gut feeling, customer service network not great either. Any issue and back to Switzerland, if you can get hold of them.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> I have the Caribbean 300T, quality is ok, dial and hands are nice, I wouldn't put it in Omega, Rolex etc quality. On my second as the first had a crooked crown stem.
> 
> Bracelet is a let down, very wobbly on certain links, seems to have stretch, also the last link hits the case when flexed back towards the case as you can see on the pics of the yellow one above.
> 
> ...


Thank you, can you post some pics?


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Will do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)

Can anyone else comment on the quality of the new 300t's? I've been waiting for the searambler to show back in stock on the site, and now that it has I'm ready to purchase, but some of these comments are making me second guess. I haven't been able to find much online.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

labratpip said:


> Can anyone else comment on the quality of the new 300t's? I've been waiting for the searambler to show back in stock on the site, and now that it has I'm ready to purchase, but some of these comments are making me second guess. I haven't been able to find much online.


I'm one of the ones who commented earlier, I would avoid big time. Much better options at the price. Mine is unworn now and will remain that way.

Poor quality, bezel slides up and down making a clicking noise, bracelet is really shoddily made, so much play on some links it's clearly not even checked for quality, clasp makes a clicking noise when lightly pressed but apparently it's all 'within spec'!

Customer service is also very poor, responses take weeks.

I'm stuck with a 2K ornament.

Just my 0.2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Pegasus said:


> I'm one of the ones who commented earlier, I would avoid big time. Much better options at the price. Mine is unworn now and will remain that way.
> 
> Poor quality, bezel slides up and down making a clicking noise, bracelet is really shoddily made, so much play on some links it's clearly not even checked for quality, clasp makes a clicking noise when lightly pressed but apparently it's all 'within spec'!
> 
> ...


Ouch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Seems like Doxa needs to pull their heads out of their...yep! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys what people don't seem to realize is that the New Doxa is pretty much the old Doxa except they don't have the man who held it all together: Rick Marei, anymore.

The Marei era Doxas were manufactured by The Jenny's company WALCA. Same as they are now. All the problems we had under Rick's "watch" were caused by the same idiots who are running it now , with Rick getting the blame. The exception now is that there is a new guy in charge and just look at the craptacular failures he has had in the past. Rick sweated blood to try to keep things moving and he was an enthusiast for the brand. You just have to read his chapter in the 50th book to see that. 

Look at what has happened since he was ousted. The T-Graph which should have been released 2 years ago and was to be a spectacular crowning achievement passed off almost unnoticed. There is no buzz anymore for Doxa. The last SUB 200 130th sold on ebay went for hundreds less than it cost. The brand is on its way to becoming the new Kobold. 

I know it is Christmas and I should be nice but it breaks my heart to see what these fcukwits are doing to something I loved. Think how Rick Marei must feel.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

On the flip side they are normalising supply so that you can try before you buy at an AD without paying a non- refundable $500 deposit.
Given the above comments by The Flying Doctor I would like to see a comparative review of the new SUB300T against a Marei era SUB if that would be possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

adg31 said:


> On the flip side they are normalising supply so that you can try before you buy at an AD without paying a non- refundable $500 deposit.
> Given the above comments by The Flying Doctor I would like to see a comparative review of the new SUB300T against a Marei era SUB if that would be possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are willing or able to travel 100's of miles to an AD that has them. At this price point you have every right to expect a certain level of quality and customer service. It's not a £20 petrol station watch.

Every deadline they set they miss by months, in my job I would be sacked.

I've learnt an expensive lesson, hopefully my experience is a one off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Guys what people don't seem to realize is that the New Doxa is pretty much the old Doxa except they don't have the man who held it all together: Rick Marei, anymore.
> 
> The Marei era Doxas were manufactured by The Jenny's company WALCA. Same as they are now. All the problems we had under Rick's "watch" were caused by the same idiots who are running it now , with Rick getting the blame. The exception now is that there is a new guy in charge and just look at the craptacular failures he has had in the past. Rick sweated blood to try to keep things moving and he was an enthusiast for the brand. You just have to read his chapter in the 50th book to see that.
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Pegasus said:


> If you are willing or able to travel 100's of miles to an AD that has them. At this price point you have every right to expect a certain level of quality and customer service. It's not a £20 petrol station watch.
> 
> Every deadline they set they miss by months, in my job I would be sacked.
> 
> ...


If you bought online why didn't you return the watch for a refund rather than keep a watch you are patently not happy with?

To be fair, even in the so called 'Marei era' CS was very hit and miss whilst the ETA parts used were seemingly what was available at the time.

I've experienced both ends of the spectrum and feel that consistency would really help the brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

adg31 said:


> If you bought online why didn't you return the watch for a refund rather than keep a watch you are patently not happy with?
> 
> To be fair, even in the so called 'Marei era' CS was very hit and miss whilst the ETA parts used were seemingly what was available at the time.
> 
> ...


Long story DM sent 

Naivety on my part expecting a warranty to include faults.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

daa_bob said:


> Sorry can only post 1 photo at a time near with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that crystal totally flat, or is there a very slight dome like the 1200t?


----------



## daa_bob (Mar 4, 2018)

Anders_Flint said:


> Is that crystal totally flat, or is there a very slight dome like the 1200t?


Totally flat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SupraManZ (Feb 2, 2014)

That orange or silver dial are the most attractive.


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

This thread is scaring the hell out of me! As someone who wants to purchase a 1200, what are the best years to look for?


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Well, picked up the orange dial 300t, its gorgeous, absolutely no complaints.

The bracelet is really comfortable, case finishing is spot on and she's running well at around +3s per day. Bezel action is solid, no play or clicking whatsoever, no rattle in the bracelet either, I've heard QC is hit and miss, well I guess they produced mine on a good day.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Anders_Flint said:


> Well, picked up the orange dial 300t, its gorgeous, absolutely no complaints.
> 
> The bracelet is really comfortable, case finishing is spot on and she's running well at around +3s per day. Bezel action is solid, no play or clicking whatsoever, no rattle in the bracelet either, I've heard QC is hit and miss, well I guess they produced mine on a good day.
> 
> View attachment 14758425


Such a great looking watch. Congrats!


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

I am SO confused about this thread. One says that the watch is absolute crap and the next one doesn't see anything wrong with his... ?! Im totally new to Doxa and burning to buy me a searambler but right now I think Im gonna steer my money elsewhere.

Any tips where I can buy a decent Doxa Sub 300/300T/1200T (used/new whatever) here in the EU area? If you have any of the colored ones (not sharkhunter) for sale please let me know, thanks!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anders_Flint said:


> Well, picked up the orange dial 300t, its gorgeous, absolutely no complaints.
> 
> The bracelet is really comfortable, case finishing is spot on and she's running well at around +3s per day. Bezel action is solid, no play or clicking whatsoever, no rattle in the bracelet either, I've heard QC is hit and miss, well I guess they produced mine on a good day.


Good to here, I plan on picking up a 300T before summer rolls around.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

dan13rla said:


> I am SO confused about this thread. One says that the watch is absolute crap and the next one doesn't see anything wrong with his... ?! Im totally new to Doxa and burning to buy me a searambler but right now I think Im gonna steer my money elsewhere.
> 
> Any tips where I can buy a decent Doxa Sub 300/300T/1200T (used/new whatever) here in the EU area? If you have any of the colored ones (not sharkhunter) for sale please let me know, thanks!


Isn't there a stockist anywhere near you to have a look at one in the metal?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

You should be able to return if it’s not to your liking, is that not still the case?

I’ve had nothing but positive experiences with Doxa watch quality and love the one I have now. Not sure where the crap comments are coming from.

Wouldn’t hesitate to give it a try. What you see is what you’ll get.


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

jcohen said:


> This thread is scaring the hell out of me! As someone who wants to purchase a 1200, what are the best years to look for?


I just got my first Doxa. 1200T Sharkhunter. Card dated 3/2019. I'm very happy with it and would buy again in a heartbeat.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

jcohen said:


> This thread is scaring the hell out of me! As someone who wants to purchase a 1200, what are the best years to look for?


Dopn't know the answer to your question, but ...... purchased / received my 1200T DWL almost 10 years ago. 
Absolutely no issues with this watch, as solid as they come.
Happy hunting.








_(older photo)_


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

nitron135 said:


> You should be able to return if it's not to your liking, is that not still the case?
> 
> I've had nothing but positive experiences with Doxa watch quality and love the one I have now. Not sure where the crap comments are coming from.
> 
> Wouldn't hesitate to give it a try. What you see is what you'll get.


I was under the impression the "crap" comments have to do with the painted fish on the crown. I would call that "unfortunate", but not "crap". 
All watches that I have or like have an unfortunate feature. Not a deal breaker though. 
I wish my modern Submariner didn't have lug guards. I with the Tudor Black Bay Black had drilled lug holes. I with my modern Heuer Monaco had a solid case back, etc...
Maybe the only one that is close to perfect for what it is is my new 200 T-graph. I like the beige colored markers. It could be a few grams lighter though...


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Just arrived today - not the best pic!









*UPDATE - as reported in this and the other 300t thread, my new 300t has a slight rock and lateral movement of the bezel - under a 1mm but evident. No play in the rotation of the bezel. Seems this is a definite issue for Doxa with the new case. Mines already sent back under warranty - whether it can be improved or not we will see. Love the watch but disappointing. If your watch is the same contact Doxa or put the pressure on through the AD. If you haven't bought yet email them saying you want confirmation the issue is resolved before you buy - the more the issue is publicised the more likely they will be forced to improve if they want to keep selling the watch.*


----------

